# 57 cm colnago extreme power! my mistake



## larue73 (Aug 11, 2006)

This bike turned out to be just to big.I have it on ebay please take a look if interested. I would love a 55 cm . Trade anybody? just kidding. The bike is so responsive and yet comfy.

Thanks, Larue


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

larue73 said:


> This bike turned out to be just to big.I have it on ebay please take a look if interested. I would love a 55 cm . Trade anybody? just kidding. The bike is so responsive and yet comfy.
> 
> Thanks, Larue


How about you read the Forum guidelines before you SPAM the forums with your bike???

http://www.roadbikereview.com/guidelinescrx.aspx


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

swap you a Kmart rig for the sucker so Pm with your details so I know when I can pick it up? 

Stu


----------



## AmoJohnny (Aug 12, 2005)

just saw it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-Extreme...3QQihZ002QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## scorpionking (Mar 10, 2002)

larue73 said:


> This bike turned out to be just to big.I have it on ebay please take a look if interested. I would love a 55 cm . Trade anybody? just kidding. The bike is so responsive and yet comfy.
> 
> Thanks, Larue


Bike that does not fit properly is so responsive and comfy too. LMFAO


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Must be a new type of too big*



scorpionking said:


> Bike that does not fit properly is so responsive and comfy too. LMFAO


I am still waiting for the PM so I can swap him for the Kmart rig!

Stu


----------

